# Vape Pens



## Hempire828 (Jun 20, 2019)

Just got a vape pen... pineapple express..I’m a flower guy, so this is sorta new to me. what y’all take on them?


----------



## 18B (Jul 5, 2019)

I prefer flowers but in public...I hit these like a motherfucker....


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 7, 2019)

Is it possible to buy thc cartriges online? Seems like you just have to take your chances on Instagram and whatsapp or whatever the fuck.


----------



## 18B (Jul 9, 2019)

Anything is possible if you have the right hook ups.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 9, 2019)

Hydroburn said:


> Is it possible to buy thc cartriges online? Seems like you just have to take your chances on Instagram and whatsapp or whatever the fuck.


Load up your cart with carts.
https://dankvapescarts.com/shop/


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2019)

Hydroburn said:


> Is it possible to buy thc cartriges online? Seems like you just have to take your chances on Instagram and whatsapp or whatever the fuck.


yea, with Tor and crypto. better off buying raw distillate and making your own carts, way cheaper and way better.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 13, 2019)

Man just bought a monopoly carts fruity pebbles... totally disappointed.. nothing like the one my old school partner has.. it’s Pineapple Express.. and killing... this carts nothing but expensive boxing... i tossed the damn box...I thought it was a fake.. but no everything checked out..all boxing IMO...
Now can someone explain to me how I come about getting some good carts please.. I’ve seen videos on you tube...help pleaseZz.. I believe I can enjoy these on the low key!!!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 13, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Load up your cart with carts.
> https://dankvapescarts.com/shop/


Are these better than monopoly carts...??


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yea, with Tor and crypto. better off buying raw distillate and making your own carts, way cheaper and way better.


I believe wherever my partner was getting his they were making them...


----------



## cbdandthc (Jul 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yea, with Tor and crypto. better off buying raw distillate and making your own carts, way cheaper and way better.


Where do you get your raw distillate though?


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2019)

All those fancy packages can be bought in china then filled with pies or garbage and sold at a super $$ premium, JUST for the package only.

Source your goods from your local grower, vs greedy shitheads.
 

Just to proove mu point, go to dhgate and type in mario carts. It's just the fancy packaging.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 16, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> All those fancy packages can be bought in china then filled with pies or garbage and sold at a super $$ premium, JUST for the package only.
> 
> Source your goods from your local grower, vs greedy shitheads.
> View attachment 4365910 View attachment 4365911
> ...


Exactly. Hell they even sell the child candy packaging on Amazon now.

Filled with pesticide laced crap by local shitheads doing meth-head level extracts. Local testing around here proved it.

I admit I tried a few local. Weak chit.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 16, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> All those fancy packages can be bought in china then filled with pies or garbage and sold at a super $$ premium, JUST for the package only.
> 
> Source your goods from your local grower, vs greedy shitheads.
> View attachment 4365910 View attachment 4365911
> ...


Ok the ones I really liked look like those in your hand.. This Monopoly Cart chit ain’t it...


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2019)

Mak


Hempire828 said:


> Ok the ones I really liked look like those in your hand.. This Monopoly Cart chit ain’t it...



Make your own or find someone who make them that actually cares what he/she is smoking.

It's actually cheaper for me to buy bs branded packaging thru dhgate (aka mario carts, etc), than have my blister packs, inserts, and labels made.

But I stick to my principals, and make a product I smoke vs being a greedy shady fvck like a great deal in this industry.

I am NOT in greedy dispensaries, word of mouth moves 200+ a month


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Ok the ones I really liked look like those in your hand.. This Monopoly Cart chit ain’t it...



The cart is a ccell type, glass body, ceramic tip and coil. Its what's inside that seperates mine from the failed tested east coast garbage that makes it way to other states.

Theres a reason clean distillate is aprox 10k per liter (1000g), vs the failed dirty distillate that goes for about 5k a liter.
Shoot me a dm


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 16, 2019)

cbdandthc said:


> Where do you get your raw distillate though?


BCB. 360 an oz. I dont know if they're on markets anymore cause I aint.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 16, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Mak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you pay taxes on that?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 16, 2019)

yea, its becoming a problem in midwest if you don't know someone making their own oil. Too many legit stories on IG per the carts themselves being made out of lead among other things and then now they finding out all that crap you can add to the oil, i guess for taste, or to thin it out. But some folks I know smoke on em for about 4 days seems the average, then start getting migraines, some of which will have a lingering headache for a couple days. You have to know thats the cheap counterfeits, I tried to tell em, lol. I'd like to have a legit cart and oil, but now I see the deal, I dont know anyone makin the oil nor do i know which cart thingie to get. I guess I stick with flowers, lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 16, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea, its becoming a problem in midwest if you don't know someone making their own oil. Too many legit stories on IG per the carts themselves being made out of lead among other things and then now they finding out all that crap you can add to the oil, i guess for taste, or to thin it out. But some folks I know smoke on em for about 4 days seems the average, then start getting migraines, some of which will have a lingering headache for a couple days. You have to know thats the cheap counterfeits, I tried to tell em, lol. I'd like to have a legit cart and oil, but now I see the deal, I dont know anyone makin the oil nor do i know which cart thingie to get. I guess I stick with flowers, lol.


duh. flowers are for smoking, carts are for selling to people who have facebooks, drink starbucks, and are otherwise stupid sheep who dont know their ass from their elbows. of course, sell them a quality product, but to me carts are strictly a cash cow.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 16, 2019)

I might just be taken getting hi to the extreme... trying new chit Ahhhhgain..nothing can replace flowers


----------



## cbdandthc (Jul 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> BCB. 360 an oz. I dont know if they're on markets anymore cause I aint.


Thanks man, will check it out.


----------



## JoggingWee (Oct 30, 2019)

I started vaping recently and it's an unusual experience for me. Well, it's interesting and I didn't even know that my fav purekana has vape pens. Although I don't vape a lot and especially I don't do it on public I still like it.


----------



## solar beam (Feb 21, 2020)

I prefer flower over distillates. Vape cartridges are nice but it is a gamble trying to get the real deal or a bootleg. If you want to be sure look for official labeling imprinted inside and out of the cartridge itself. Wouldn't reccomend buying them at a dispensary if your state is legal because they are very pricey here in MA, $95 for a full gram cart, fuck that... I'm better off risking getting a bootleg


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 14, 2020)

I first enjoyed dry herb vaping with the magic launch box and then moved on to a deluxe daddy. I, most recently, tried a disposable distillate pen. Should I mention, I usually smoke joints? Anyway the pen was delicious and smelled great and gave the desired effect. And I want more of the same experience with good reliability at a lower price. Don't we all? lmao Anyway I'm nowhere near making distillates, so that's out.
I also find the effect, onset and duration to be different with each delivery method. I find the dry-herb vape comes on the slowest but the distillate effect dies the fastest. Distillate pen and combusting both hit fast but I haven't been couch-locked from vaping anything, yet.


----------

